# Happy Birthday Earache My Eye



## daboys (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Eric!!! 40 today!? Hope it's a good one for you!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Eric, may this be your best year yet!


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Another 4 decade member... :{) I don't feel so lonely!  Welcome to the club, Bud!  Enjoy it!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 29, 2008)

It's all down hill from here.  Sorry your 40. Lol.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday I hope ya have a great day!!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

Have a great day Eric


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 29, 2008)

happy smokey birthday, may your wood never be damp and your smoke thin an blue.


----------



## krusher (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday, hope it's a good one


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy 40th Birthday Eric!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2008)

hope you have a great one!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Eric!! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## erain (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy BDay Eric!!! have a great day!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## dingle (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday E M E! Have yourself a great day


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday,Have a good one


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Eric.


----------



## allen (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday EME, many smokes to ya


----------



## capt dan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Eric, have a happy birthday. I know you will!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday, handsome! Hope someone gave ya a big hug today on your special day!


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 29, 2008)

OLD TYMER!!!! Gonna have a b-day smoke? Take tommarow off to recover?, i'm gonna have to delte my b-day out of my profile now.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Eric!  Try an stay on yer feet buddy!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 29, 2008)

happy b-day bud-stay safe


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you, everybody for the birthday wishes!!  Laurel...no, I didn't get a big hug for my birthday, but, I'll accept a 'cyber' hug on your behalf.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm deep into a birthday butt smoke.....two of 'em in fact....using my new camera to prove it really happened...will post pics when I get the chance...prolly not tonite, since the beer is doing it's job quite nicely....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again everyone.....it's much appreciated!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Eric.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with the birthday Butt Eric. Happy Birthday bud.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

wow..........how did i miss this...........happy birthday butthole.......LMAO..........how old?.......16? BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 30, 2008)

happy birthday eric...
 is the new playmate takin ya out to play ?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 30, 2008)

not tonite......tomorrow nite though!!.......


----------



## ronp (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy B D , man. Hope ya get the boobs your lookin for.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 30, 2008)

40's fast approaching me as well. hope you hade a good one and many more.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy 40TH EME!you can now officially hang out with the old farts!


----------

